# Panting



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

What would cause a pigeon to pant after very little exertion? Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Phyll,


If they are very out of shape, out of condition...not used to flying...

More so if it is very hot...

Just being in a hot temperature for that matter, can do it...trying to coll themselves...


Resperatory compromise from Mites or infection of some kind...


Dehydration maybe...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Heat?

Not knowledgeable enough to comment on respiratory infections and possible other diseases/problems.

Others should be along...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Phyll,

Phil's symptoms answer is accurate.

If the pigeon gets less than two hours of daily flight time, it could just be out of shape. Increase the time if it is less frequent, and insure that it has water. 

Maybe you can give us some more information?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse flew less than 20 feet, landed, waited a few seconds & flew back.
After those 2 very short flights, he was panting.
I was wondering if this could signal something seriously wrong.
The room temperature is 85 degrees, but his flight was less than 40 feet ~ with a few seconds rest in between.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Phyll,

Is Jessie maybe a bit overweight?

I had to put Tooter on a diet about 6 months before the hawk and him had the "adventure" together and he is on the heavy side since his return, since eating what I presume was "zoo food".

An out of shape living thing whether a human or pigeon, will have shortness of breath at the smallest bit of exertion.

Is Jess on any supplements?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't think that Jesse is overweight.
Right now, the only thing Jesse takes are vitamins once-a-week. I also put ACV in his water.

My main concern was that the panting may be a sign of a weak heart.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

How are Jesse's dropping? 

Have you checked inside his mouth to insure it is a pink color?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Jesse poops are normal. I haven't checked inside his mouth, but will TRY to tomorrow. Thank you.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am just hoping that it is due to the humidity and warmth in the air. Here is a link that Terry provided sometime back. I hope it helps, and please let us know how the inside of his mouth looks when you can.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5913


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

phyll said:


> Jesse flew less than 20 feet, landed, waited a few seconds & flew back.
> After those 2 very short flights, he was panting.
> I was wondering if this could signal something seriously wrong.
> The room temperature is 85 degrees, but his flight was less than 40 feet ~ with a few seconds rest in between.
> ...



Hi Phyll, 

Does Jesse normally fly very much? What is "normal" for him in your apartment as to how much flying his does and distances? As well, has the temperature changed in your apartment? Do you normally have air conditioning on and keep it at a lower temperature? Is 85 degrees the "norm" for him in your apartment during the summer? What I'm trying to get at is has anything changed in his environment or with him.

The members have mentioned some things that are very valid such as the heat, being out of shape etc. Pigeons in a controlled environment get used to certain things and adapt therefore they become less tolerant to what they would normally have no problems with outdoors and in the wild.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phyl,

If it is any consolation most of my pigeons are panting in this heat, as are the dogs! Pigeons, like dogs, can't sweat so if it gets too hot for them they pant.

I have been giving them a little spray with the hose.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,

How long has he had this?

HEAT is a factor...and DRY AIR. 

Since Jesse has been panting around the time you are having a heat wave it may be normal for him. Do you have the air conditioning on also?

If the air conditioner is on that may also interfere and restrict his passage ways a little. As I know in our humid climate the bronchial tubes are open and everyone breaths well, with dry air-brought on by air conditioner, it can restrict the broncial tubes slightly. 

Maybe some outdoor time might help.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Phyll and Bob, How is Jesse doing? I noticed tonight you were replying to your _Panting_ thread, but no up-date. I hope all is well.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks, everyone.
Jesse flew quite a bit today & there were no signs of panting. The conditions (temperature & humidity) in the house were about the same as yesterday.

Treesa, Jesse panted 2 days prior to the incident last night. Neither time was the air conditioner on.
Brad, it's hard to answer about the amount of time Jesse flys each day. Some days, it's not much, others, he seems to be bursting with energy ~ flying & flying.
I wasn't able to check the inside his mouth, Victor. Bob held him wrapped in a towel, but every time I attempted to open his mouth, Jess just kept shaking his head. I didn't want to upset him.

I forgot to mention something when I posted yesterday.
When Jesse was panting, there was also a sound. 
I'm trying to think of a way to describe it, but can't find the right word.
Anyway, is it normal for a sound to accompany the panting? 

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Was it like a wheezing sound?

Does Jesse accept any treats from your hand like some of mine do, like unsalted raw sunflower seeds. I recall you said he likes something in particular once. While he is eating, maybe you can get a glimpse of the color?
I can understand you not wanting to upset Jesse. If you are willing to try this, one of you cover his eyes while firmly holding him, and another open his mouth (maybe put water in a dropper and place it on the SIDE of his beak, maybe you can get some open movement then in a well lighted area? 

I am happy to hear his panting has ended. Maybe it was just the humidity in the air Phyll.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Victor,
Sorry, it takes me forever to type.
Jesse wasn't making a wheezing sound. Poop! I can't think of a word to describe it, but it was very rapid.
I sure hope somebody knows what I am trying to describe. Thanks.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll...did it sound like a muffled kind of clicking?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, Brad!
Is that a "normal" panting sound?

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

phyll said:


> Yes, Brad!
> Is that a "normal" panting sound?
> 
> Phyll



Yep, this is the sound


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks be to God! 
Thanks, Brad, & thank you to everyone.

Well, I guess we will have to move to Alaska so my Jesse doesn't have to pant anymore.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

Yes, I'm sure you're relieved For whatever reason, it seems like Jesse just became overheated. My pigeons get overheated really easily and I'm really not sure why. Granted, they are runts and a bit different from other pigeons, but I've never been certain the exact cause.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Phyl,

When pigeons pant it is called a "gular flutter" and it is a rapid pulsing of the throat, as far as I remember there is a little sound associated with it, soft, not like breath coming in and out but more of a whoo whoo sound. I can't really describe it properly, but it is consistent with vibration.

I read on the internet that the gular flutter is associated with "heat *stress" * rather than heat alone. When I have seen it in pigeons they look slightly distressed, so I try to relieve whatever has caused it. It often happens when I have let a new rescue exercise its wings in a room and then try to catch him...the combination of sudden exercise and fear must bring it on in those cases. I immediatly stop trying to catch them if I see this flutter.

Cynthia

PS: sorry, I took so long to type this that several answesr appeared and I missed them!


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Cynthia,
Thank you for the information. The sound is soft & rapid so that sounds like it.

If it happens again, I will be sure to notice if anything could be causing Jesse stress.
I can't think of anything that would have upset him at the time. 

As everyone knows, he's the boss in this house.
I really try not to stress him in any way.
We even whisper when Jesse is resting. And forget about when he is sleeping! I do everything in my power to keep it quiet, so that nothing disturbs him.
The phone is taken off-the-hook, & Bob is not allowed to leave the bedroom until Jesse has had enough sleep.
If it happens again, I will pay more attention to what's happening at the time.
Thank you, Cynthia.

Phyll


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a breeder cock named Bo. He rules the cock bird breeding loft. If I introduce a new bird, Bo makes this sound to because he MUST chase the new bird and show him who's the boss.  It's just from getting excited and overdoing. I wouldn't worry to much. I don't even think the heat has anything to do with it. If I put a new breeder in the loft it would normally be around Sept. to Nov. time frame, so it's not even hot out anymore. That's him with his baby in my avatar pic. He's quite the character and passes his "dominance" trait to his youngsters.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phyll,

I'm glad that it sounds like Jessie's panting is nothing to worry about and that he is well. I know how much he means to you and Bob, so I'm relieved for you.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Thank God, another prayer answered. I logged in this morning before I even got ready for the day Phyll to check on Jesse's situation, and found actually a couple of good news posts this morning. It is going to be a good day! *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phyll,


I'm glad to hear this is just normal gular flutter, thank God.  



Cynthia,

Thank you for the very informative information on the "gular flutter". I was wondering if there was a specific term for it, I will have to add that to my pigeon dictionery.


----------

